# How much snow do you have in your backyard???



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 27, 2008)

This is an ongoing thread..right now there's 0-3 inches of crusty snow and ice in my backyard..how deep is the snow in your backyard???  Up by Warp Daddy it must be freaking deep..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 27, 2008)

Nah we've lost about half our depth  in MY yard its only about 15 inches on  average  but our snow banks are  still 4 ft 

its ---43 degrees and raining  ,  Titus yesterday was really great  yesterday  today it'll take a hit tho


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 27, 2008)

39 degrees here with an expected high of 63 degrees tomorrow.. it would be alot warmer but there's alot of fog..here in the valley..


----------



## Greg (Dec 27, 2008)

Still have about 60% coverage, anywhere from 0-6". 39*F and it's melting fast. I imagine it will be mostly gone by the end of tomorrow. So much for the base in the CT woods. :lol:


----------



## kingslug (Dec 27, 2008)

0.0


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 27, 2008)

0-12" AND GOING DOWN quick!! Calling for temps near 60 tomorrow so that will be that until late next week.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 27, 2008)

I've got patches in my yard, mostly 0 depth though. Bummer. Almost got a white christmas.


----------



## KingM (Dec 27, 2008)

No bare ground yet, but we'll see after tomorrow.


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 27, 2008)

Upwards of six feet.......







Mostly manmade! :lol:


----------



## snoseek (Dec 27, 2008)

just little patches under 2 inches


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 27, 2008)

0


----------



## hardline (Dec 28, 2008)

there was some when i left this afternoon to go ride but i was just outside and zero left boooo


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 28, 2008)

AARRRGHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!its finally happened here too 

 I just  woke up to a green  icy watery hell in my backyard ------- it sux big time.. The mountain lost 55 % of its trails  overnite


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 28, 2008)

nothing left over here....


----------



## Greg (Dec 28, 2008)

Down to about nothing but snow banks and piles...


----------



## KingM (Dec 28, 2008)

Still all white in areas that haven't seen a plow or gravel from the road, but we're down to a few inches. Sugarbush is still fully open and Mad River mostly, but I don't think we could survive another thaw with rain until we get some more snow. Fortunately, winter looks to make a return tonight. Let's just hope we get some snow with the cold temps.


----------



## snafu (Dec 28, 2008)

It mine as well be nothing here, except for snowbanks, and those probably won't survive today, its got to be in the 50s already.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 28, 2008)

nada


----------



## Mikey1 (Dec 28, 2008)

The warmth, rain and fog have really taken its toll. Basically down to green grass and puddles in the back yard, a few inches still in the front yard as it is more wind and sun protected. Hopefully snow and cold return soon!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 28, 2008)

61 degree here..my heat has been turned off since yesterday...mostly green grass outside my window..we had a solid snowpack the other day..there is still some natural snow up near Blue mountain but that will be gone within a few hours for sure..


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 28, 2008)

I can't believe the snow loss in the last 60 hours. Our place at Mount Snow had 33 inches of snow since Friday 12/19 but as of this morning many areas are now completely bare. We've still got about 6-8 " left in the condo lawn. The fields along route 100 in Wilmington had nothing left on the drive by this afternoon. I assume the natural trails I skied last weekend in knee deep powder are now closed or have terrible coverage? Hopefully they'll recover before Friday when I return.
Nothing left at our home in Connecticut except a few piles where the plows stopped.


----------



## KingM (Dec 28, 2008)

Still snow in the shady spots, but bare grass most everywhere else. Huge losses in the snowpack up here, as well. Lots of glum people checking into the hotel tonight. I'm trying to reassure them that conditions are almost always better than you expect and with the weather turning colder tonight...

Not sure if they're buying it.


----------



## SkiBunny (Dec 28, 2008)

In New Jersey backyard, all snow is gone. BUT, I am doing the official Snowdance again, with high hopes! Just replay: 12/20/08 12-20 inches!


----------



## Swamp Dog (Dec 28, 2008)

8:30 and it's 46° here.  Haven't been outside since friday but I can see it all slowly disappearing    My deck has reappeared after being under 18+ inches.


----------



## Greg (Dec 28, 2008)

Still some patches in the woods at Sundown, but when I got home this evening, all the snowbanks and piles in my yard were gone. Crazy meltage.


----------



## Chris I (Dec 28, 2008)

~1.5 ft, tough to say with all the drifting


----------



## bobbutts (Dec 28, 2008)

2 or 3 inches left


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 29, 2008)

Other than drifts/snowbanks, zippo. In fact I saw 2 peeps riding motorcycles yesterdayuke:


----------



## Glenn (Dec 29, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Other than drifts/snowbanks, zippo. In fact I saw 2 peeps riding motorcycles yesterdayuke:



Ditto. Saw one dude on a motard bike (with a nice sounding pipe) and heard a Harley rumbly by. 

I washed both vehicles and my ATV this weekend. Ugh.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 29, 2008)

All I've got left in CT is a few random SMALL snowblower piles  

Up in VT, I had a solid 1 to 2 feet on the shady/shovel pile/snowplow areas, and a couple of inches of generalized cover on the sunny side of my place when I left Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 29, 2008)

Now jusy my snowbanks and a few shady areas  the rest is a mix of white and green slop


----------



## WJenness (Dec 29, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Other than drifts/snowbanks, zippo. In fact I saw 2 peeps riding motorcycles yesterdayuke:



I saw one Motorcycle yesterday...

Unfortunately it was in a ditch off the road and there was a car in someone's front yard on the other side of the street with front end damage and the airbags deployed...

I don't think it went well for the cyclist... :-( (Scene was all blocked off and they were doing accident reconstruction).

-w


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2009)

This is the first time I can recall seeing drifts around here since fleeing western new york state in 1980.  Bare earth in one part of the yard, and an 18" drift on the other side.

 What marvels me about New England is how little blowing and drifting snow we ever have. Makes it much easier to preserve those slopeside white assets


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 4, 2009)

now about 3-4 inches avg depth


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2009)

0-6+" depending on drifting. Still more white than not.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 6, 2009)

still hanging on to an inch or two in most of the yards. roads were icy as hell with black ice yesterday. avoided a 5 car accident on the morning drive. yikes.


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2009)

davidhowland14 said:


> still hanging on to an inch or two in most of the yards. roads were icy as hell with black ice yesterday. avoided a 5 car accident on the morning drive. yikes.


  was that the one I saw on the ramp from I-90 to I-495N?


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 6, 2009)

unless you saw all the way to route 28 on cape cod.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 7, 2009)

Enough ice to make a pitcher of frozen steezeritas..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 7, 2009)

about a foot now


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 7, 2009)

13"


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 9, 2009)

bump


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2009)

A solid couple inches of very consolidated snow. Should have a foot of snowpack by the end of the weekend. It's not going anywhere for a while.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 9, 2009)

We for the most part had lost ours except for patches and piles.  We got a good bit of Freezing Rain Tuesday/Wednesday which never turned to plain rain.  Then Wednesday morning at about 10am we had a really good squall move through.  It was like a mini blizzard for a half hour with the snow flying sideways.  We now have a good coating and a white world.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 9, 2009)

I have 2-3" of snow with a 1/3" thick ice glaze on top of it. Walking on it is slow and slippery.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 10, 2009)

I had 1" but now it's up to 4" and counting.


----------



## djspookman (Jan 13, 2009)

16" (avg) in Keene, NH.  

Oh, and we have some unusual snow pile in our yard as well-

84" at the top of the start ramp, 36" at the kicker, and 16" +/- for the landing  (pics to follow)..... hehee...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 13, 2009)

I've got about an inch, with a nice layer of crusty ice on top.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 13, 2009)

Just a little snow! :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 13, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Just a little snow! :lol:



you're going to have snow until summer..we have 2 inches of snow with crust on it..it's not supposed to be above freezing for several days..so what's left is not going anywhere unless it evaporates..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 14, 2009)

I have eleven inches in the front yard

Woodcore, that is impressive!!!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 15, 2009)

Got another inch last night, now up to 5".


----------



## skimore (Jan 15, 2009)

Not my backyard......but where I ski.....and

A WESTERLY FLOW OF FRIGID ARCTIC AIR ACROSS THE FULL FETCH OF LAKE
ONTARIO WILL PRODUCE A SIGNIFICANT PLUME OF MODERATE TO HEAVY LAKE
EFFECT SNOW ACROSS THE TUG HILL PLATEAU FRIDAY INTO SATURDAY.
WHILE SOME LAKE SNOW WILL FALL ACROSS SOUTHERN OSWEGO COUNTY
OVERNIGHT...THE LAKE SNOW WILL BECOME BETTER ORGANIZED INTO A
SINGLE IMPRESSIVE PLUME IN THE VICINITY OF THE TUG HILL DURING
THE LATE MORNING AND MIDDAY FRIDAY.

THE WELL DEFINED PLUME OF SNOW WILL THEN PRODUCE SNOW AT A RATE OF
ONE TO TWO INCHES AN HOUR FRIDAY AFTERNOON INTO SATURDAY...WITH
THE HIGHEST SNOWFALL TOTALS EXPECTED OVER THE TUG HILL WHERE A
FOOT OR TWO OF SNOW IS LIKELY BY SATURDAY MORNING.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 19, 2009)

With the 4 inches we got today, I'm going to say the backyard is sporting in impressive 8 to 10 inches.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 19, 2009)

probably about a foot and a half


----------



## drjeff (Jan 19, 2009)

A generalized 12-15" across the yard right now, very likely will be more like 9-12" in a few days as the last 6-8" that fell in yesterdays AM/PM storms looses it's fluff factor and settles out.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 19, 2009)

About 7" now.


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2009)

Probably 8" of snow over an inch of solid ice.


----------



## AMAC2233 (Jan 24, 2009)

Probably lost 3 or 4 inches in the last 24 hours. I don't think it got below 35 degrees here last night.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 24, 2009)

About a foot still


----------



## KingM (Jan 24, 2009)

Plenty, but it's boring, old snow. Both here and on the mountain. I need some fresh stuff to play in and I don't mind a bit of shoveling to go along with it.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 24, 2009)

We had 8" as of yesterday morning and most of it is light and powdery.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 26, 2009)

In the neighborhood of a foot in CT, and a little under 2 feet in VT - The condo association at my place in VT had to shovel drifts off my roof and dig out the top of the vent pipe for the furnace this past week - always a good snowpack sign when the roofs need to be shoveled off!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 28, 2009)

About 10" after today with a nice crust of ice on top.  The pile next to my driveway from shoveling is about 24" though.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 28, 2009)

2.5ft on the level


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2009)

I have no idea. Probably a foot of varying layers from several events. We've had a snowpack for weeks now which is somewhat rare in CT.


----------



## hardline (Jan 29, 2009)

i actually have drifts of a 12 to 12.5" out on the back deck. but its got a pretty think ice layer in top.


----------



## billski (Jan 30, 2009)

This much.  Notice anything out of the ordinary?


----------



## noski (Jan 30, 2009)

As I was shoveling Weds night to the kitchen door, I realized the sides of the tunnel I was standing in with the shovel was hip high.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 30, 2009)

I have somewhere between 8-10" with a solid ice crust about 1/2" thick on top of it. As Greg mentioned earlier it's been around quite a while here in Connecticut and continuously since December 31st. We had a good 18" before that point, but it melted.

The ice crust is a pain and my two Saint's hate walking in it.


----------



## billski (Jan 30, 2009)

been through two big bags of sand in two days.  We've this tundra that melts during the day, drops the sand beneath and refreezes the next day.  
All I can say is that I'm glad it's in my yard and not the hills!


----------



## Euler (Jan 30, 2009)

My son went sledding in the back yard yesterday afternoon and he REALLY struggled to walk back up the hill through the drifted snow.  He was post holing up to his thighs much of the time.  I'd guess most areas have 2-2.5 ft of cover with lots of 4 foot drifts around.


----------



## gladerider (Jan 30, 2009)

Euler - any sleet induced crusts? heading up to bromely saturday and stratton sunday. wondering what to expect....


----------



## polski (Jan 30, 2009)

billski said:


> been through two big bags of sand in two days.  We've this tundra that melts during the day, drops the sand beneath and refreezes the next day.
> All I can say is that I'm glad it's in my yard and not the hills!



I have a 200' gravel/dirt driveway that is currently a thick sheet of ice. I don't even trust my Vibram soles on it -- this morning I put on my snowshoes (with their built-in crampons) to take out the trash.

Snowpack here is > 1.5' which is relevant only if you're skiing Bradford. Not surprisingly they're reporting loose granular/machine groomed surfaces there now but min base 24".


----------



## Greg (Feb 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> I have no idea. Probably a foot of varying layers from several events. We've had a snowpack for weeks now which is somewhat rare in CT.



We've had meltage, but also have had enough refreshers to keep the snowpack well over a foot. I love having two foot+ banks lining the driveway and sidewalk for much of the winter. Aside from that one week of meltage towards the end of December, we've been mostly white this winter. Excellent winter so far in SNE. Loving it!


----------



## BigJay (Feb 4, 2009)

Right now about 30in of good looking white stuff!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 4, 2009)

3 inches of crust as a base with 3 inches of powder on top..we'll unfortunately be back to mostly grass by Sunday afternoon..oh well..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 4, 2009)

3 ' on the level 4+ ft snowbanks in driveway -- had to shovel the roofs last week


----------



## hammer (Feb 4, 2009)

Too much...it's been hard to see around the piles at the end of my driveway...

I know that most here will disagree, but while I am more than happy to see it on the slopes if I didn't have any in my yard that wouldn't bother me at all.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 4, 2009)

KingM said:


> Plenty, but it's boring, old snow. Both here and on the mountain. I need some fresh stuff to play in and I don't mind a bit of shoveling to go along with it.



I'm sure you don't mind the shoveling.  Last time I was at the Golden Lion I saw the kids doing it.


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 4, 2009)

More than I care for


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2009)

hammer said:


> Too much...it's been hard to see around the piles at the end of my driveway...
> 
> I know that most here will disagree, but while I am more than happy to see it on the slopes if I didn't have any in my yard that wouldn't bother me at all.



I heard a story from a mother of a new driver who's been in three accidents in two months.  Since she couldn't see around the corner due to the large snow piles, rather than creeping out slowly, she guns it and goes.  Surprised it took her three smack-ups to conclude that wasn't a bright idea  :dunce:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 4, 2009)

billski said:


> I heard a story from a mother of a new driver who's been in three accidents in two months.  Since she couldn't see around the corner due to the large snow piles, rather than creeping out slowly, she guns it and goes.  Surprised it took her three smack-ups to conclude that wasn't a bright idea  :dunce:



LMAO -- yet another sign of the dumbing down in America  ..  guess she flunked  DE  and common sense huh??


----------



## Greg (Feb 11, 2009)

The first patches of bare ground not seen for the past 5+ weeks are just starting to show up. Still about 0-10" in most spots.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 11, 2009)

a lot of snow melted today. my front yard which gets sun most of the day is bare.  my backyard has maybe 1-2 inches in spots that get some afternoon shade.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 11, 2009)

zilch, nada, nothing, zero


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 11, 2009)

A patch in the corner...the next 24 hours in New England is gonna be rough..


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 11, 2009)

about 8 inches left

tough hanging outside right now hearing it melt.....but, I've had snowcover at my place since early December.  Both last winter and this, it seems like the snowpack has held for MONTHS during winter.  I'm ancy for a storm no doubt, but natural snow cover in New England has RULED since Valentine's day 07.      need some now though.....would bring the stoke WAY UP


----------



## 2knees (Feb 12, 2009)

my yard is still basically covered but it's down to an inch or two in places.

after this rain, it'll just be where the piles are, I bet


----------



## JD (Feb 12, 2009)

Going.....going......going fast.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 12, 2009)

Not nearly as much as I did this past weekend


----------



## billski (Feb 12, 2009)

there are puddles under the treehouse where last week there was a foot of white.
It must have rained pretty hard here last night.  the screens on the windows are covered with water.   And yes, we open the windows in the winter


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 12, 2009)

Mostly grass now a few snow spots that will be gone soon, at least I have a few big snow piles so I still have snow to look at.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 12, 2009)

melting fast, a few patches of grass in the backyard.  an unfortunate side effect is all of the dogs loads are starting to reveal themselves through the layers of snow.  i'm going to have to get out there this weekend and clean some poop.


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 12, 2009)

The snowcover here is variable ranging from bare ground to 6" + of snow. There is alot of surface ice still bonded to the ground in most spots. I am still not able to remove the extension cords from our Christmas decorations because of this ice.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 12, 2009)

Had 2 ft at my stake before this thaw started. Down to 18 inches this morning (mostly consolidation). As long as the temps stay out of the 40s, I don't see the NEK losing too much more snow before the change over back to cold.


----------



## billski (Feb 12, 2009)

from_the_NEK said:


> Had 2 ft at my stake before this thaw started. Down to 18 inches this morning (mostly consolidation). As long as the temps stay out of the 40s, I don't see the NEK losing too much more snow before the change over back to cold.




Good.  I will hold you to that


----------



## billski (Feb 12, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> melting fast, a few patches of grass in the backyard.  an unfortunate side effect is all of the dogs loads are starting to reveal themselves through the layers of snow.  i'm going to have to get out there this weekend and clean some poop.



I hate grass and leaves in February.


You should have gotten a cow instead of a dog.  Your spring fertilizing would be done now.
:blink:


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 12, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> about 8 inches left



overnight, down to 4-5 now  

going FAST


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 12, 2009)

a foot left   as of this am


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 12, 2009)

from_the_NEK said:


> Had 2 ft at my stake before this thaw started. Down to 18 inches this morning (mostly consolidation). As long as the temps stay out of the 40s, I don't see the NEK losing too much more snow before the change over back to cold.


 
If you could keep me posted on how much snow Burke honestly gets out of the backlash, that would be appreciated. I see that as of today all of Burke's glades are closed.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2009)

Even the piles from the plows are almost gone..


----------



## billski (Feb 12, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Even the piles from the plows are almost gone..



Our piles won't be gone until May.  They are enormous.

One reason they stopped letting the City of Buffalo dump snow in the lakes and river is that the plows contained a lot more garbage than salt and sand.  Animal carcasses, furniture and even a small car (I believe it was a Ford Pinto) was once found in the snowpiles.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2009)

billski said:


> Our piles won't be gone until May.  They are enormous.
> 
> One reason they stopped letting the City of Buffalo dump snow in the lakes and river is that the plows contained a lot more garbage than salt and sand.  Animal carcasses, furniture and even a small car (I believe it was a Ford Pinto) was once found in the snowpiles.




Wow have you ever seen snow piles until May in Massatwoshitz?


----------



## billski (Feb 12, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow have you ever seen snow piles until May in Massatwoshitz?


yeah and they were itty bitty, from frontloader work, usually on the shady side of a hill or something.  Very little snow in them, but still snow.  May 1st counts!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2009)

billski said:


> yeah and they were itty bitty, from frontloader work, usually on the shady side of a hill or something.  Very little snow in them, but still snow.  May 1st counts!



When I lived in Bozeman MT...we got dumped on a few days before Memorial day..

You might be right..I'm guessing a few more New England ski areas might join Nelsap with smaller crowds for Presidents week..


----------



## SKidds (Feb 12, 2009)

billski said:


> Our piles won't be gone until May.  They are enormous.


Have you thought about seeing a doctor?   Sorry, wrong piles...........

We've got nothing left in the mid hudson valley.  Probably had an 8-12 in snowpack, including a couple of heavy ice layers.  All gone in the past week.

Good thing I don't live in ski country.  Hope you are faring better up north, although some reports I've seen are pretty grim.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2009)

It must be bad at Mad River Glen..they are closed today as well with no live webcam image..I imagine the base of General Starks mountain is pretty bare.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 12, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It must be bad at Mad River Glen..they are closed today as well with no live webcam image..I imagine the base of General Starks mountain is pretty bare.



MRG's cam is up but there are a lot of bare spots under the single chair :-(


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 12, 2009)

loafer89 said:


> If you could keep me posted on how much snow Burke honestly gets out of the backlash, that would be appreciated. I see that as of today all of Burke's glades are closed.



It is pretty typical to close the glades during a thaw. That way the soft snow doesn't get all scraped off and when it re-freezes, the snoice will still be covering the pointy stuff. I'm hoping they will be able to reopen the glades this weekend but they will probably be icy chutes (unless we get at least 6 inches of new snow by then). I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 12, 2009)

About 4 inches as of 2/12/9


----------



## davidhowland14 (Feb 12, 2009)

wow. only 4 inches in woodstock? there was a solid couple of feet only two weeks ago. damn. that's depressing.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 13, 2009)

from_the_NEK said:


> It is pretty typical to close the glades during a thaw. That way the soft snow doesn't get all scraped off and when it re-freezes, the snoice will still be covering the pointy stuff. I'm hoping they will be able to reopen the glades this weekend but they will probably be icy chutes (unless we get at least 6 inches of new snow by then). I'll keep you posted.



Only an inch fell on the backside of the storm last night 

However, I still have 14-15 inches at my house. In uncompacted snow areas there isn't a glaze crust like you would get from freezing rain but rather a hard dense layer of surface snow on top of 8 inches is fairly soft unconsolidated snow. The temps only just made it to 40 degrees with minimal wind north of St J yesterday which really helped with snow preservation.

Ungroomed ski trails are going to be "fast". I can't see the actual trails from my house but they should still be well covered. The glades are going to be dicey. The coverage is probably okay but the surface is going to be hard and fast. Not great conditions for tree skiing. I think the groomers are going to ski pretty nice. With natural snow trails being marginal.

Yea everybody lost a bit but I think the NEK actually faired okay.

Feb 2:






Today:


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm down to about 50% bare ground, mostly in the sunny and southern sloping areas. Still a few inches in the shady spots and where snow tends to drift and of course piles and snow banks. At least we didn't go totally bare. That base layer near the surface was basically solid ice.


----------



## hammer (Feb 13, 2009)

At home, there's bare grass over where the septic tank is, and dog walk areas in the back yard are down to a layer of ice.  Otherwise, the yard is still covered with a bunch of crunchy snow.

One good thing about the warmup was that I was finally able to clear the thick slab of ice off of my north-facing front steps...before then I couldn't even break it up with a yard shovel.


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 13, 2009)

Burke Mt faired exceptionally well.  Both Wednesday and Thursday were good solid semi-slushy days on the slopes, nothing too nasty just some plain old snow-carving fun.  Today things were much better having gotten about 3 inches across the board on the Mountain it made riding a pleasure today, the mountain was dead all throughout the week, although today was busier than most fridays.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 13, 2009)

psyflyer said:


> Burke Mt faired exceptionally well.  Both Wednesday and Thursday were good solid semi-slushy days on the slopes, nothing too nasty just some plain old snow-carving fun.  Today things were much better having gotten about 3 inches across the board on the Mountain it made riding a pleasure today, the mountain was dead all throughout the week, although today was busier than most fridays.



Great to hear! Hopefully all this talk about "no lift lines at burke" doesn't resutl in everyone in New England showing up there. I'll be there tomorrow morning until 1 or 2. Maybe again on Sunday afternoon or Monday.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 13, 2009)

0" it's all grass except for a 14" pile of dirty snow near the end of my driveway, that pile used to be about 26 inches.


----------



## billski (Feb 13, 2009)

we're still 100% white, but it's about 6-10" of total ice.  Nothing moves.  Dog will have fun tomorrow.  Well, maybe not.  Not a single snowman this year.  First so dry it wouldn't pack, then it pours while we sleep, freezes while we work.  Good work for the orthopedic surgeon coming up....


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 13, 2009)

Most of the natural snow in the yard is gone however there's still a solid 8+ feet of man made in the backyard!  

Although these are from before the meltdown this week, the majority of it remains....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 13, 2009)

awesome snowmaking pictures..will you be taking adventage of tonights cold air for snowmaking..


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> awesome snowmaking pictures..will you be taking adventage of tonights cold air for snowmaking..



I'd love to but have to get up super early to attend a ski race tomorrow. Regardless, looking forward to firing up the guns again Sunday night when I return.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 13, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> I'd love to but have to get up super early to attend a ski race tomorrow. Regardless, looking forward to firing up the guns again Sunday night when I return.



steezy I expect a full TR..

It's good to know that there is still natural snow over much of Northern New England..lets hope it starts dumping again and straight through April..spring can go back to Florida for a few more months..


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Feb 14, 2009)

billski said:


> I heard a story from a mother of a new driver who's been in three accidents in two months.  Since she couldn't see around the corner due to the large snow piles, rather than creeping out slowly, she guns it and goes.  Surprised it took her three smack-ups to conclude that wasn't a bright idea  :dunce:



I think I've met her...


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 19, 2009)

There was a good snow squall today so now I at least have a dusting so the lawn is whitish.  Unfortunately it will be all gone tomorrow.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 27, 2009)

still nothing..hoping for an inch or two this weekend..


----------



## Terry (Mar 1, 2009)

We've got close to 3 feet right now. Lost a lot with the rain on friday but are predicted to get another foot tonight into tomorrow.


----------



## Greg (Mar 1, 2009)

Just about none. A few patches here and there. Should be all white again tomorrow.


----------



## billski (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 2, 2009)

8"


----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 2, 2009)

4-5" of crusty sugar and ice. it was a total bitch to shovel, especially after it all froze solid.


----------



## gladerider (Mar 3, 2009)

4"


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 3, 2009)

2 inches..all but the piles will melt tomorrow..with the strong March sun..the snow evaporates at temperatures well below freezing..


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 3, 2009)

Over a foot in most places...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 4, 2009)

with the wind, its anywhere from a few inches to probably 2 feet.  the kids were jumping in some of the drifts on monday and just about disappearing.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 7, 2009)

zero..a few lingering piles..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 7, 2009)

a few fugly piles and lotsa ice


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 7, 2009)

monday i had a foot, today i have nothing.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 7, 2009)

0"


----------



## billski (Mar 8, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> monday i had a foot, today i have nothing.



+1

let's get a little global cooling going.  the radar for NNE has looked ugly green all night.  It's only march 8th!   As said before, another dump will come, but you're gonna have to jump on it this time of year.


----------



## JD (Mar 8, 2009)

it POURED here yesterday.  I have 6 glacial inches in my yard.


----------



## billski (Mar 8, 2009)

Homage to ULLR.  Bring out your boards....


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 11, 2009)

Still 14 inches at my stake this morning. This week, the snowpack has been remarkably resilient.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 11, 2009)

*.....*

Yep, I'll give it 14" of pure champaign crud(32F+ with light rain..on/off) up here...(Bangor, ME)


----------



## drjeff (Mar 11, 2009)

I left my house this AM with maybe a 4 foot diameter 6" maximum depth remnant of a snowpile I built for the kids in my backyard.  Unfortunately I bet when I get home tonight it will be gone


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2009)

El zilcho.


----------



## hammer (Mar 11, 2009)

Had a few inches of wet sloppy stuff on my lawn this morning, expecting to see bare spots when I get home this evening.  No big deal.


----------



## billski (Mar 11, 2009)

Lifeguards have OK'd pond skimming in my neighborhood


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 12, 2009)

Was down to zilch but did get a dusting overnite


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 12, 2009)

from_the_NEK said:


> Still 14 inches at my stake this morning. This week, the snowpack has been remarkably resilient.



Still 14 inches. Yesterday barely affected the snow pack depth. However, this morning I could walk on top of the snow with no post-holing problems.


----------



## danny p (Mar 12, 2009)

from_the_NEK said:


> Still 14 inches. *Yesterday barely affected the snow pack depth.* However, this morning I could walk on top of the snow with no post-holing problems.



That is GREAT news!!


----------



## billski (Mar 15, 2009)

danny p said:


> That is GREAT news!!



I saw a good 2-3 feet of base in the woods on Friday in the White Mts. of NH.
Below Concord, NH, naaah...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 15, 2009)

Still have about a foot in the yard


----------



## billski (Mar 15, 2009)

The snow melt has revealed the major lawn excavation accomplished by a rather inept sidewalk plow and road plow.  A minimum of 150-foot by five foot section of lawn has been removed, mulch and lawn plantings have disappeared.   In once area there is a three foot high mound of earth where once I mowed.  It's going to require some heavy machinery to restore the lawn.  A phone call to the DPW is going to be rather interesting....

Also uncovered after snow melt were the beer cans from an teen par-tee behind the school and various auto parts.

I think I'm going skiing.....


----------



## High Peaks Skier (Mar 17, 2009)

In Lake Placid at 2200' we still have about 10-12" but it's going fast. We need a Easter dump. If we go 2' of snow now we could ski until May. Last year I was Mt. biking to the top of Whiteface and skiing down in short and a T-shirt. The backcountry was great also. I XC skied up to Avalanche Pass the beginning of May in shorts. Oh well cant have everything.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 24, 2009)

About five inches and receeding more everyday


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 24, 2009)

8 inches at the stake but the edges of the fields and anything that face south are pretty much baked. The snow is VERY rotten. Although the mountain seems to be holding up.


----------

